# Breeding a bonded/non-bonded pair



## Lizee (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I need some advice on breeding my tiels. The thing is that I got 2 males from someone who claimed that they've bred before, and he was desperate to get rid of them. So I brought them home only to have the lutino confirmed as another male:frown:. So I fell in love with this cinnamon girl at the petshop and exchanged her for the lutino. A month later, I found a pair of beautiful pieds and, of course, had to get them too! I thought they could pick their own mates, but the pieds are clearly well bonded and are always together (no mating noticed yet), I'm told they've just reached breeding age.

My problem is that the grey (Storm) and cinnamon (Dusty) aren't bonding very well . If he's comfortable on a perch, he won't let her sit close to him, and if he want's to groom her, she 'lunges' at him with her beak (not biting, just chasing him away).I don't know how to help them! I'd love a few babies around, but I don't want to force them, and I don't want to split up the bonded pair either. Now I'm stuck because Storm is the oldest, so I don't really want to breed the youngest first and give him and Dusty younger mates. 

Should I leave Storm and Dusty together (they've been together about 2 months), without a nest and hope they'll bond? Or do I split up the pieds and hope they'll accept their new mates (all the cages are on the porch so I can't move them 'out of sight and sound' of each other)? Any advice welcome!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How much do you know about the pieds? If they came from the same place and are the same age, it's very likely that they're brother and sister and shouldn't be allowed to breed with each other.

If you're confident that they're not related, you're probably better off to leave them together and hope that the other two will eventually decide that they like each other. Cockatiels have very definite ideas about who they want to pair up with and it's hard to make them lose interest in a mate who's right there in the house with them.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't give a nestbox to your pair that doesn't seem to fancy each other. They are not bonded pair so to speak, and they may not make the best parents, if mating does occur. 
Cockatiels are individuals too, they pick their mates, or refuse them. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its only been two months...that's not enough time at all. Its took Baby four months just for Cinnamon to let him anywhere near her. And that was with constant singing and following her around. If you are positive the pieds aren't related, I would leave them together since they are bonded. If the other two don't bond to each other (which can happen) the pieds might give you babies that you can pair them with. Tiels don't understand "fair" the way we do. They wont care who got to breed first.


----------



## Lizee (May 24, 2013)

Hello, everyone! The pieds are from the same breeder who has a open flight with quite a few pairs in, he assures me that they're not from the same nest. So now I'll give them a nest and see what happens. Meanwhile I could try to tame the other 2 just a little . Thanks!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Those pieds are beautiful  would love to see some more pics.


----------



## Lizee (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't been around much. Latest news is that 2 days ago, I caught Storm lightly plucking Dusty! He started bickering with her, she gives a quick response, and moves off. However, the second she turns to get away he grabs wherever he can and yanks out little feather tufts! It was just before bedtime, but even so, I got so mad at him I removed him IMMEDIATELY. I'd heard these sounds at night before, but it lasted such a short while, and whenever I got to their cage, they'd stop.Thank goodness I had friends sitting outside who were witnessing the whole thing.

So yesterday I put Storm with Pearl, who also has a strong personality, and moved Patches in with Dusty. Pearl and Patches called quite a bit, but after Storm called once and Dusty didn't even look up, he soon turned his attentions to Pearl. She's quite adaptable(or desperate for eggs), and accepted his company without calling much more after Patches.

Now Dusty and Patches are eating together, and though not too close, can at least sit peacefully on the same perch. Storm and Pearl are eating together and flirting up a storm, but with him having been with boys his whole life, he has no idea what to do. When she bends down so he can mount, he bends down too  as if checking on her, they kiss, and he continues dancing while she sits clucking, head down and tail up


----------



## Lizee (May 24, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Those pieds are beautiful  would love to see some more pics.



Thankyou! I'm quite fond of them myself, even though their not too fond of me (or people in general). The breeder I got them from called them saddlebacks. I'll try and get some more pics up soon, they're just so darn shy!


----------

